# Soft Furred Rats



## Borntorodeo (Feb 28, 2014)

Do soft Furred rats make good pets? Does anyone on here own some? I know they are recommended as feeders, but I'm curious how they do as pets.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

They aren't fully tamed, so I've heard. Not overtly social, shy. They can't be kept with normal rats (Norwegian rats) and I've read require something closer to gerbils.


----------



## Borntorodeo (Feb 28, 2014)

Yeah, they don't look like your average rat. I saw someone getting rid of them and they said they make great pets, but I have never seen them in pet stores or anything and I've never heard of anyone having them as pets, just feeders.


----------

